#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Testes Feitos com o Krazer 1 Watt

## niltonjrcybernet

AMIGOS VENHO DEIXAR AQUI MINHA CONTRIBUIÇÃO EU VI ESSE APARELHO NA NET COM PREÇO ATRATIVO PCBA KRAZER 1WAT DE POTENCIA DE HARDWARE CAIXA HERMETICA FONTE POE + PIGTAIL COMPREI 4 DELES ACHANDO QUE TAVA PEGANDO UMA COISA DE OUTRO MUNDO NOSSA DEVE SER MUITO BOM E TAL LIGUEI TODOS ELES EM 4 PAINEIS AQUARIO 12DBI 90º E O RESULTADO FOI O SEGUINTE ELES ESTAVAM SETADOS A 100MW O SINAL ERA RUIN PRA DEDEU NÃO PASSAVA DE 10 METROS SINAL COM 4% 10% FUI A 50 METROS E NÃO VI NADA SUMIU ACHEI ESTRANHO CHEGUEI ATÉ A PENSAR QUE ERA DEFEITO DOS PAINEIS OU CABOS TROQUEI OS CABOS E A MESMA COISA TROQUEI OS PAINEIS POR UM 21DBI WIRELINK A MESMA COISA ACHEI QUE FOSSE POTENCIA MUITO BAIXA ENTRE (ASPAS) COLOQUEI 200MW NÃO VI DIFERENÇA AI DEPOIS MANDEI LOGO PRA 1WAT E EU FALANDO PRA MIM MESMO AGORA O SINAL FICA PERFEITO TESTEI O SINAL A 1WAT DE POTENCIA COM 100 METROS O SINAL ERA SIMPLESMETE 50% 40% 30% E NÃO CONECTAVA NEM A PAU E O MAIS ENGRAÇADO QUE DE BAIXO DA TORRE COM NOTEBOOK O SINAL TAMBEM ERA HOROROSO MESMA COISA 50% NO MAXIMO E NÃO CONECTAVA PRA CONSEGUIR CONECTAR COLOQUEI UMA ANTENA DE GRADE 25DBI AQUARIO USB E MESMO ASSIM O SINAL ERA UM LIXO NÃO PASSAVA DE 60% E COM NAVEGÃO RUIN ISSO OS PAINEIS A 30 METROS DE ALTURA PRA PEGAR O SINAL COM 100% SO SE ESTIVE EM BAIXO E VC TERIA QUE COLOCAR BEM PERTO DOS PAINEIS QUANDO EU ME DISTANCIAVA POR 10 METROS FICAVA VARIANDO ENTRE 70% 80% 60% PRA PIOR DAI ENTÃO COLOQUEI UM AP ENGENIUS 1221 400MW EM UM PAINEL 12DBI AQUARIO 90º DENTRO DE UM RAIO DE 1KM TIVE UM SINAL DE 100% USANDO ANTENAS AQUARIO 25DBI USB COMO CLIENTE E PERTO TANTO EM CIMA DA TORRE COMO EM BAIXO O SINAL ERA SATISFATORIO QUEM TAVA PENSANDO EM COMPRAR UM AP FICA MINHA EXPERIENCIA FRUSTANTE UM ABRAÇO A TODOS :Big Grin:  PCBA KRAZER NUNCA MAIS SO SE ELES MELHORAREM A ENGENHARIA DESSE EQUIPAMENTO QUE PERDE PRA UM AP DE 63MW COM CERTEZA.

----------


## AltoValeNet

Boa colocaçao amigo, serve de alerta para demais interessados em comprar cartoes de 1W, so q tenta editar seu post e por com letras minusculas, pois maiusculas significa que vc esta gritando, abraços

----------


## bjaraujo

Arruma esse texto aí. Usa caixa e pontua devidamente. É angustiante só olhar.

----------


## filzek

Bom Dia,

Amigo do céu, que texto horrivel, segue primeiro os conselhos do amigo ai de cima, porque esta impossivel de ler ele.

Vamos lá, você disse que as placas não funcionam certo, bom, até pode ser muita potência, mas, o que você disse de não funcionar vai de encontro com todos os outros clientes que usam e não largam por nada.

Veja duas coisas na sua ligação:
1) Tipo de fonte utilizada, uma placa KR-WAP254G-A1 usando mais de 200mW ja precisa de uma fonte de 12V1A REAL, acima de 500mW 12V1.5A real, Acima disso, só fonte de 18V3.5A, ou você acha que a energia faz milagre no final, hehehe.

Esses kits baratos a que se refere, os pigtails podem estar muito mal feitos, tome cuidado com esses pigs, mas, alguns são realmente bons.

As fontes usadas nesses kits, normalmente não dão nem 12V0.600A Real, assim, fica impossivel usar a placa da maneira correta.

E por ultimo, as placas realmente são show de bola, e você não precisa usar elas a 1000mW, 400mW REAL ja é de excelente tamanho em TODAS as aplicações.

Bom, acredito que tu não tenha muito experiência com internet, contrate um profissional do ramo, um consultor para te ajudar, pelo jeito deve ter menos de 3 meses de provedor de gatonet, e desta forma, ja acha que sabe tudo, o mundo dos provedores é de continuo aprendizado.

No Forum você vai encontrar todos os passos de uso do RF, explicação sobre como usar APs para torres, configurações, bloqueios, acerto manual de ACK, e tudo mais, desta forma, não é só ligar e BOM BOM BOM BOM, não amigo, tem muita coisa a fazer, e duvido que tenha feito.

Outra coisa, a revenda que te vendeu deu suporte? você chegou a ligar na Krazer e falar com o suporta para ver o que você estava querendo fazer?

Tudo esta parecendo que há algo muito estranho nesse seu post.

Erick

----------


## niltonjrcybernet

Bem em primeiro lugar se esse aparelho e pra funcionar em 200mw com essa fonte o site da krazer deveria avisar da seguinte forma esse aparelho e indicado para trabalhar a 200mw com alimentcao de 12v1a e no maximo 1000mw com 18v ou 24v e nao dizer isso
Especificações técnicas:
Banda 
IEEE-802.11g / IEE-802.11b 
Data Rate 
54/48/36/24/18/12/11/9/6/5.5/2/1Mbps auto fallback 
Segurança 
64/128-bit WEP Data Encryption, WPA (TKIP with IEEE 802.1x) and AES 
Dimensões 
187x100x30mm / 250 Gramas 
Alimentação 
12v 1a (Fonte Bivolt Inclusa) / PoE Lan 1 
Antena 
Externa 
Potencia 
1000mW em B / 500mW em G 
e mais eu testei em 100mw antes de passar pra 200mw e 1000mw foi a mesma coisa nao vi diferenca alguma os pigtails testei com ums do mercado livre e testei com ums da aquario comprados na sendshop juntamente com os paineis e o ap krazer setado em 100mw e o engenius que tenho aki o engenius se saiu muito melhor se vc pesquisar por ai vai ver que muita gente teve o mesmo problema com esse equipamento sinal muito fraco e outra coisa comprei na aramaico esse krazer onde o vendedor nao sabia nem o ip do aparelho como eu nao conseguia acessar o aparelho a unica coisa que esse maravilhoso suporte disse foi se o senhor utilizou esse aparelho sem antena o senhor perdeu a garantia eu tive que acertar aleatoriamente que o ip era 192.168.1.16 ou 192.168.1.20 e no navegador 192.168.1.254 o vendedor me disse que era 10.10.10.1 pense num suporte bacana o camarada vende algo e nao sabe nem o ip e mais tenho registro com a tia ana nao sou gato net como o mesmo afirmou ai que poderia ser apesar que nao tenho nada contra os amigos gato net por tanto que facam um trabalho de forma que nao prejudique os outros infelizmente nesse pais se paga um absurdo de impostos para poder trabalha sossegado sem medo de fiscalizacao onde os amigos que estao comecando muitas vezes comecam sem registro porque nem todo mundo tem 9mil conto pra dar de cara numa papelada fora a torre e os equipamentos mais as mensalidades de R$ 300 por mes e ainda mais os R$600 todo mes de marco entre outras coisas aki nesse pais infelizmente o que fazemos gastar gastar e gastar em nome do tributo mais nao temos direito a saude educacao seguranca nem salario digno por isso existe muito gato net amigo e por falta de incetivo do governo em ajudar os menos favocorecidos e o fato de ser gato net nao quer dizer que vc tenha o servico de mau qualidade nao ter registro nao quer dizer que e gato tem muita gente registrada com pessima qualidade e muito gato net com servico superior vai de pessoa pra pessoa.

----------


## anarquista

é o que eu sempre digo a meus colegas de profissão, para que 1W de potência? pra enganar os trouxas! é claro!!!.
Nunca de uma fonte de 12v 1a vai tocar um rádio de 1W, principio básico de eletrônica, consumo x amper.

é outra , é por isso que os espetros estão uma verdadeira porcaria, tudo poluído...

Potencia não quer dizer qualidade de sinal, tanto que!!!! vocês podem reparar que os equipamentos de hoje em dia, exemplo, os Ubiquiti...eles tem uma opção assim " Respeitar normas do órgão regulador ".

Fora alguns princípios de telecom que quase ninguém conhece, tipo:
- Relação Sinal x Ruido,
- Dbi x Dbm = potencia de irradiação

e por ai a fora....

----------


## gilmarnet

Bom dia a todos , quero postar aqui minha experiência porque tenho 3 destes rádios modelo A1, 
1°: o software dele original é 400mw, eles pedem para trocar o firmware para o de 1w,
não há necessidade ele realmente não da 1w mas em 400mw a potencia é boa mesmo, tenho um com firmware de 1w e não melhora nada, não percebi melhora. tenho torre a uns 4km com uma omni 12dbi aquarius, e o sinal é bom , conecta beleza, tenho um repetidor aqui na lage com uma antena direcional 14dbi , estou logo em baixo dele e o sinal é 100% de qualidade e 75% de força.coloquei 200mw neste não necessitando 400mw. não sou vendedor , sou usuário , informo que tem algo errado com estas placas sua ou antenas, cabos . se for KR-WAP254G-A1 esta funciona, tendo que o controle de banda não é legal, mas o radio funciona. é só uma experiência, espero não ter ofendido alguém.

----------


## isaquias

RESPONDENDO A QUESTAO .EU SOU MAIS UM CLIENT QUE CONPROU ESTE EQUIPAMENTO QUE SE DIZ 1000MW E NÃO ULTRAPASOU UM SIMPLES GTS TELECOM 200MW.EM TESTE FEITO A 1KM PCBA COM 1000MW E 200MW E ASSIM SUSESSIVAMENT 78%.RESULTADO MENOS QUE O GTS TELECOM 87%. PCBA: SUPORT NEM SE QUER ME ATENDIA E QUANDO ATENDIA ERA DE UM PARA OUTRO. SE ELE QUE E DA KRAZER AQUI NO UNDER LINUX ELE CHAMA O CARA DISSO TUDO AI EMAGINA NA HORA QUE ALGUEM LIGA PARA LA PEDINDO EXPLICAÇAO ONDE NINGUEM ESTA ESCUTANDO  imagina.

----------


## gilmarnet

Bom , 
tenho o Engenius 1221, tenho tb OIW2411apg, não suporta o que este suporta,
o suporte é ruim mesmo, a PCBA veio com o dissipador de calor fora do lugar e o outro esta soltando, como sou técnico vi isso ,liguei para eles e informei, me informaram que é normal, aí vi tal capacidade deixei pra lá , não é maravilha mas a minha funciona.
mas cada caso é diferente, mas agora estou colocando mikrotik e vou coloca-los como cliente.

----------


## niltonjrcybernet

pra quem quiser conferir

https://under-linux.org/f170/problem...i-link-139487/
Krazer KR-WAP254G-P ou APRouter WR254
FÓRUM PCs &bull; Projeto Rede Wireless Outdoor
https://under-linux.org/f105/galera-...1221-a-137423/
https://under-linux.org/f172/aproute...wappro-139899/
ainda tem mais comentarios pela net e que nao tenho tempo de procurar aki mesmo no under linux tem cada uma que a galera experiente comenta que nao e brincadeira

quem quiser usar cpe de verdade com sinal de qualidade e bom desempenho usem elsys eu estou utilizando as mesmas como kit cliente e outras como painel setorial esta uma maravilha nao to fazendo propaganda mais o que e bom e bom mesmo e tem que ser comentado para que outros colegas nao passem decepcao com produtos de pura enganacao ate mais

----------


## infoservwireless

ola a todos....
Não sou um experte em RF e wireless mas vai minha opinião e ate onde meus 20 anos de experiencia me dão suporte
1º - Chipset RTL nunca chega a essa potencia eles foram projetados para suportar ate 100mW real..
2º- Essas placa são otimas mas para serem usadas em clientes e não para distribuir internet de forma profissional..
3º - Fonte e tudo em um sistema e outra no minimo vc deve estar levando energia via PoE em + ou - uns 35mts de cabo lan imagina so que perda não esta dando ai nunca essas placas irão funcionar bem dessa forma...
Acho que um pouquinho mais de estudo antes de começar qualquer negocio seria otimo...

Eu uso esas placas aki.... tanto as que tem nas cpe como as separadas com antenas de grade, nenhuma esta setada mais que 100mW e todas funcionando perfeitamente.... e uma que esta provisoria em uma repedidora com uma omni 12dbi aquario setada em 100mw e consigo atender bem uns 15 clientes simultaneos com ela sinal bom em todos os clientes mas sei das suas limitações dela para AP por isso esta la provisoria ate aumentar a clientela e trocar por um bullet 2HP...

Um Abraço a todos...

----------


## BrunoSwell

Olá a galera do Forum!1 Me cadastrei só para poder acompanhar esse tópico.

Comprei dois Krazer também com a idéia de fazer um link de 4 Km mas pelo visto....
Mesmo em baixo da antena o sinal é realmente baixo, fora o outro que com a antena Aquário Parábola 25 Db não pega sinal senhum. Já com uma antena de 5 Db, aquelas que vem em roteadores D-link pega sinal até do vizinho.
Bom pelo menos onde comprei (Aramaico) estão me respondendo e me dando a devida atenção mas ainda do suporte Krazer não tive nenhuma resposta.

Sobre os 1000 MVs não sei mas no próprio FirmWare informa que os aparelhos suportam trabalhar com a potência máxima o tempo todo mas potência maior não significa melhor sinal.

Vamos ver como é que fica essa história mas estou achando que vou ter que comprar pelo menos outro AP para poder enviar meu sinal e fazer o link de 4 Km.

----------


## niltonjrcybernet

Amigo brunoswell seguindo conselho dos amigos aki va de bullet esqueça o ap você perde muito em sinal usando cabos pigtail e ainda mais muitos dos ap´s que testei não tiveram o mesmo desempenho que o bullet tem nem a qualidade de sinal até por que o bullet você conecta direto na antena ai você ja ganhou em mais qualidade no desempenho reduz o trabalho de caixa hermetica cabos pigtail e economiza o dindin dos cabos pra outra coisa e depois é só felicidade sua e dos clientes satisfeitos com a qualidade da internet  :Smile:

----------


## filzek

> Olá a galera do Forum!1 Me cadastrei só para poder acompanhar esse tópico.
> 
> Comprei dois Krazer também com a idéia de fazer um link de 4 Km mas pelo visto....
> Mesmo em baixo da antena o sinal é realmente baixo, fora o outro que com a antena Aquário Parábola 25 Db não pega sinal senhum. Já com uma antena de 5 Db, aquelas que vem em roteadores D-link pega sinal até do vizinho.
> Bom pelo menos onde comprei (Aramaico) estão me respondendo e me dando a devida atenção mas ainda do suporte Krazer não tive nenhuma resposta.
> 
> Sobre os 1000 MVs não sei mas no próprio FirmWare informa que os aparelhos suportam trabalhar com a potência máxima o tempo todo mas potência maior não significa melhor sinal.
> 
> Vamos ver como é que fica essa história mas estou achando que vou ter que comprar pelo menos outro AP para poder enviar meu sinal e fazer o link de 4 Km.


Ola Amigo,

Se houver visada perfeita entre os dois pontos, em 4km voce fechara facilmente o link com a placa de 1000mw. Veja que existem várias placa e modelos, os 1000mW são apenas em modo B, em modo G ou N (se for modelo bgn) o máximo é 500mW.

Para isso, você seta a potência clicando em setar potencia CCK e clicando no botão "setar potencia".

Veja que o modo na interface wireless deve esta em B.

Qualquer potencia acima de 400mw vai gerar um campo de interferencia absurdo embaixo da antena, isso é normal, o que voce deve fazer é fazer o ponto a ponto, com a antena aquario que disse estar usando, e pronto. Alinhe as antenas, e voila, link feito. O link em Ponto a Ponto deve ser feito usando WDS em modo de operação Bridge ok.

abraços

Erick

----------


## BrunoSwell

> Amigo brunoswell seguindo conselho dos amigos aki va de bullet esqueça o ap você perde muito em sinal usando cabos pigtail e ainda mais muitos dos ap´s que testei não tiveram o mesmo desempenho que o bullet tem nem a qualidade de sinal até por que o bullet você conecta direto na antena ai você ja ganhou em mais qualidade no desempenho reduz o trabalho de caixa hermetica cabos pigtail e economiza o dindin dos cabos pra outra coisa e depois é só felicidade sua e dos clientes satisfeitos com a qualidade da internet


Olá, obrigado por dar a dica. 

Já andei olhando esse Bullet e achei muito interessante, vou configurar e deixar as antenas certinho para ver oque eu consigo. Não estava querendo ter que comprar outros equipamentos, mas achei muito interessante esse Bullet.

----------


## BrunoSwell

> Ola Amigo,
> 
> Se houver visada perfeita entre os dois pontos, em 4km voce fechara facilmente o link com a placa de 1000mw. Veja que existem várias placa e modelos, os 1000mW são apenas em modo B, em modo G ou N (se for modelo bgn) o máximo é 500mW.
> 
> Para isso, você seta a potência clicando em setar potencia CCK e clicando no botão "setar potencia".
> 
> Veja que o modo na interface wireless deve esta em B.
> 
> Qualquer potencia acima de 400mw vai gerar um campo de interferencia absurdo embaixo da antena, isso é normal, o que voce deve fazer é fazer o ponto a ponto, com a antena aquario que disse estar usando, e pronto. Alinhe as antenas, e voila, link feito. O link em Ponto a Ponto deve ser feito usando WDS em modo de operação Bridge ok.
> ...



Olá e obrigado por responder.

Foi oque eu me disseram, 4Km consigo numa boa porém a visada não é tão perfeita mas eu acredito que dará certo.
Os rádios já estão setados a 1000mv e houvi falarem sobre a fonte que deveria ser uma amperagem alta e tudo mais para se trabalhar com os 1000mv. Mas nas especificações do Krazer diz que a entrada é de 12v e 1 ap, então acho que não tem problema eu utilizar a fonte POE que exatamente oque o krazer pede.

No casa da interferencia que você citou embaixo da antena, reparei que o sinal não passa de 43 então se for o caso na direção da antena deve estar melhor certo?

Mas o estranho é que configuro o rádio cliente e ele conecta em minha rede porém não consigo usar a internet, e também ligado com o Pig a antena aquarios não pega sinal nenhum (Isso dentro de casa para teste). Agora quando uso uma antena do tipo omini, aquelas que já vem com o D-link 524 por exemplo recebo bem o sinal.

E quando uso o D-link como AP, consigo conectar e usar a internet numa boa com o Krazer. 

Na verdade oque eu quero e já deixar configurados e quando eu ver funcionando eu vou instalar o Krazer cliente no outro ponte.

Se puder me dar alguma dica em alguma coisa, ou até nas configurações avançadas para configurar melhor a pontência.

Desculpe pelo texto enorme mas é que estou com essas dificuldades.

Obrigado e até mais!

----------


## alamdias

Quem vai atras de potência tem que se lascar mesmo, não conhece a tecnologia, não entende o que está fazendo e desce o pau no equipamento.

1W? sei, farei de conta que acredito, todas nossas setoriais, não passam de 100mW.

Da próxima vez, digita certinho e com caixa normal, pelo jeito que escreve, faço idéia de como deve ser a rede.

Esses rádio foram feitos para outra finalidade.

Como cliente, utilizamos KRAZER e muito tempo e não tenho como reclamar.

abraços

----------


## BrunoSwell

Bom galera vou postar os meus resultados aqui e talvez com uns toques da galera consiga chegar ao meu esperado resultado.

Instalei a antena cliente com o Krazer e não estava dando sinal algum mas, refiz o Pig Tail e aproveitei para deixar menor e apareceu sinais de vários lugares, porém nada de alcançar o meu sinal.
Também refiz a ponta que vai na antena do Pig do Krazer Servidor e também coloquei a antena um pouco mais distante da antena UHF e da Parabólica.

Aqui em casa embaixo da antena o sinal fica praticamente 100% inclusive na rua na direção inversa da antena. Mas vi que a umas 3 ruas pra frente na mesma direção da antena o sinal não chega (Teste realizado com um NoteBook com adaptador USB com antena tipo Omini).

Na minha teoria eu deveria conseguir sinal a pelo menos 1 Km de distância mesmo com ese adaptador mas como sou meio leigo não sei see o sinal só será possível na mesma direção da antena e/ou na mesma altura.

Os Krazer estão setados a 1000mv, quando coloco menos percebo que o sinal no meu quarto que fica abaixo da antena fica mais fraco. Então deixei no máximo para assim que funcionar eu ir baixando a potência.

Estou achando que esse Krazer vai servir bem para cliente mas como servidor não deve chegar.

Bom isso foi oque eu consegui, não sei se pode ser o Pig (Estão com uns 15, 20cm cada) ou talvez a direção, visada, enfim.

Se alguém puder me dar umas dicas para ver se consigo esse enlance.

Valewwww

----------


## filzek

cada dia que passa fico cada vez mais assustado.... amigos... o que esta acontecendo com o povo nestes dias????

Bom, vamos aos fatos:

1) 1watt = 30dBm é muita potencia, a interferencia nos primeiros 30 metros deve ser extremamente grande.
2) Qual o motivo de usar tanta potencia?
3) O que realmente voce quer fazer?

Veja que antena direcional é direcional, antena setorial é setorial.

Usar potencia maior indo para a menor é coisa para provedores profissionais, não amadores, tem que realmente entender o que esta sendo feito, com pessoas realmente com experiência.

No seu caso, parece que não tem experiência com redes sem fio, não ao nível que deseja utilizar, neste caso, deve entender melhor como as coisas funcionam.

Pigtail, fonte, placa de rádio, isolação tudo conta na instalação, então, tudo tem ponto a favor e ponto contra, depende do que deseja fazer.

Explique o que deseja fazer realmente e então podemos ajuda-lo.

Erick

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

é de assustar como o "GOOGLE" esta formando "técnicos" despreparados, 1watt é de lascar, vai ter um dia que até dentro de casa vai ser ruim de usar roteador .. tenho 18 antenas na torre entre paineis 2.4, paineis 5.8, paineis 5.4, grade 5.8, disco 5.8 e todos setados em 100mw ... em clientes defino a potencia de acordo com a qualidade de sinal, maioria em 50 ou 63mw, alguns 32mw, alguns em 100mw, depende da qualidade de sinal, distancia, equipamento usado, tamanho da antena etc .... tenho clientes ate 7km em 2.4, enlaces de até 10km em 5.8, não tenho problema algum com interferencia e satisfeito com o resultado final ... outra, chipset realtek foi feito pra cliente usar em torre pra jogar sinal é amadorismo puro .

----------


## BrunoSwell

Bom vamos ver se consigo explicar melhor.

Quero criar um enlance de 4 Km ou seja, quero enviar o sinal da minha casa para o prédio da minha namorada que não chega Speedy por exemplo.
Não quero criar um provedor de internet por isso comprei equipamentos baratos onde nas pesquisas que eu fiz, me disseram que eu conseguiria.

Como você disse em um outro tópico a configuração correta para essa distância seria setar os Krazer a 1000MV e ir baixando até a menor potência possível.

Os rádios estão setados a 1000MV porém não consegui o enlance, a visada entre os pontos não é 100% limpa porém, não á prédios na frente e o único problema é a elevação do solo que chega a uns 10 metros.

No prédio (4 andares) a antena fica a cima das árvores que são as únicas coisas que tem a frente já no ponto 'Servidor' a antena está na faixa de uns 18...20 metros de altura.

A única coisa que quero é isso, criar esse enlance para minha namorada por usar a internet.

Realmente não tenho experiência com Wireless mas a instalação do pig, cabos e antena não deixam a desejar pois sou bem cuidadoso e gosto de fazer e deixar tudo bem arrumado. Pra dizer a verdade está melhor que as outras antenas que estão no prédio que os próprios técnicos de servidores de internet colocam.

Estou usando esses dois Krazer antena direcionais Aquario 25db com o Pig pequeno, entre 15...20cm.

O Motivo de eu usar toda a potência é essa, para alcançar os 4Km.

Se com apenas 100mv que é oque estão dizendo ai é o suficiente eu configuro tudo novamente e posto os testes aqui.

Não estou dizendo que os aparelhos são ruins ou algo do tipo, apenas aproveitei o tópico.

Obrigado!

----------


## alamdias

> Bom vamos ver se consigo explicar melhor.
> 
> Quero criar um enlance de 4 Km ou seja, quero enviar o sinal da minha casa para o prédio da minha namorada que não chega Speedy por exemplo.
> Não quero criar um provedor de internet por isso comprei equipamentos baratos onde nas pesquisas que eu fiz, me disseram que eu conseguiria.
> 
> Como você disse em um outro tópico a configuração correta para essa distância seria setar os Krazer a 1000MV e ir baixando até a menor potência possível.
> 
> Os rádios estão setados a 1000MV porém não consegui o enlance, a visada entre os pontos não é 100% limpa porém, não á prédios na frente e o único problema é a elevação do solo que chega a uns 10 metros.
> 
> ...


Sem visada é complicado né amigo.. 4km dá pra fazer com 2.4 com antena de 20dbi se quiser.

visada....

abraços

alam dias

----------


## BrunoSwell

> Sem visada é complicado né amigo.. 4km dá pra fazer com 2.4 com antena de 20dbi se quiser.
> 
> visada....
> 
> abraços
> 
> alam dias



Obrigado por responder!

Entendi, a visada realmente não é 100% limpa mas também na altura da antena não se vê nada que possa atrapalhar mas acho que esse declive deve fazer a diferênça.

Então sem chance? Mesmo trocando o equipamento no casa o 'Servidor' por alguma outra coisa não tão cara eu não consigo?

Obrigado!

----------


## BrunoSwell

Caso tenha um tempo aqui está o link do mapa do enlance de 3.55 km.

Projeto Antenas Wireless - Google Maps

até...

----------


## alamdias

poderia até arriscar com 2.4, mas com esa visada aí, acho complicado, ainda mais que parece ter um bairro no meio, com prédios, confirma ?

abraços

----------


## BrunoSwell

> poderia até arriscar com 2.4, mas com esa visada aí, acho complicado, ainda mais que parece ter um bairro no meio, com prédios, confirma ?
> 
> abraços


Prédios mesmo não tem, oque tem é algumas construções de 3 andares... porém em uma parte mais alta. 

É como eu falei, só não é 100% limpa por conta dessas construções e do declive do solo. Mas olhando na altura da antena não conseguigo ver muita coisa que fique no caminho.

Obrigado.

----------


## filzek

Bom, 

O que deu pra ver no radiomobile é que tem um puta de um morro na sua frente que não aparece no google earth, sem contar os predios, o que para a analise de visada ficou completamente comprometida.

O minimo de altura do ponto um encontrado foi de 23 metros acima do nivel do solo, no ponto dois o mínimo é de 23 metros também.

Isso sem contar com arvores, prédios, construções ou qualquer coisa que passe na frente.

caminhe no percurso e veja o que tem na frente do sinal, e estime a altura do obstaculo e pegue a altura pelo chao do google earth, assim, voce fica sabendo se seu sinal passa ou não.

https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...1&d=1303769891

No seu caso, acho muito dificil esse link passar.

Erick

----------


## filzek

Agora eu acho impossivel, hehe, se voce ver por onde realmente o sinal passa é impossivel, passar pela mata cruzando todas as arvores no caminho, nem em 900mhz, acho que nem em 140mhz isso funcionaria.

O que recomendo é achar algum amigo do outro lado da BR e fazer um alinhamento seguindo a BR, ai o sinal passa.

Voce precisaria fazer o seguinte.

Ponto a Ponto da sua casa para o outro lado da BR,
Ponto a Ponto Inicio e Fim do trecho entre a mata da BR.
Ponto a Ponto no fim da BR ate a Casa da Namorada.

PTP 1) da Sua Casa Até a Casa da rua h x rua 4
PTP 2) Casa da Rua H esquina com a rua 4 x Predio Cinza na esquina da rua Pedro Klein x Avenida Jose Batista 
PTP 3) Predio Cinza na esquina da rua Pedro Klein x Avenida Jose Batista x Casa da namorada.

Acho que é o único jeito aonde você esta amigo.

Se usar as placas KRazer de 1 watt, pode setar elas em modo G em 200mW entro todos os pontos, deve passar cerca de 15mbps no total, ficará excelente.

Erick

----------


## BrunoSwell

> Agora eu acho impossivel, hehe, se voce ver por onde realmente o sinal passa é impossivel, passar pela mata cruzando todas as arvores no caminho, nem em 900mhz, acho que nem em 140mhz isso funcionaria.
> 
> O que recomendo é achar algum amigo do outro lado da BR e fazer um alinhamento seguindo a BR, ai o sinal passa.
> 
> Voce precisaria fazer o seguinte.
> 
> Ponto a Ponto da sua casa para o outro lado da BR,
> Ponto a Ponto Inicio e Fim do trecho entre a mata da BR.
> Ponto a Ponto no fim da BR ate a Casa da Namorada.
> ...


Boa noite Erick!

Muito obrigado por me ajudar.

Realmente essa mata cruzada na minha opnião é oque está matando, e já pensei no fato de fazer alguns pontos de acesso mas não tenho local para isso.

E realmente existe um moro mas não fica entre os pontos. Por ser uma linha acompanhando a BR achei que poderia dar certo.

A ideia mesmo era fazer o enlance entre esses dois pontos mesmo mas acho que mesmo trocando o aparelho não deve dar certo.

Bom obrigado por todas as informações e caso eu consiga alguma coisa eu posto aqui.

Vou usar o krazer como cliente mesmo e pedir uma Internet a Rádio de algum provedor local e usar o aparelho para melhor sinal.

Onrigado e até mais.

----------


## djjeantechno

Esse comentário não é pra vc não* filzek*

Minha torre meus Xr2 esstá tx power 17

meus clientes 63Mw,100 Mw,no máximo 150 Mw

o que importa e a sensibilidade e qualidade e não pontinhos e potencia no survey

desculpe se fui grosso pessoal

Uso esse Calculo mais exato,sempre uso ubnt

e digo mais,ele ja tem um calculo de enlaçe e barreiras segue o link

AirLink | Ubiquiti Networks, Inc.

tanto para modelo e por frequencia de equipamento

Grato Jean.


> Bom, 
> 
> O que deu pra ver no radiomobile é que tem um puta de um morro na sua frente que não aparece no google earth, sem contar os predios, o que para a analise de visada ficou completamente comprometida.
> 
> O minimo de altura do ponto um encontrado foi de 23 metros acima do nivel do solo, no ponto dois o mínimo é de 23 metros também.
> 
> Isso sem contar com arvores, prédios, construções ou qualquer coisa que passe na frente.
> 
> caminhe no percurso e veja o que tem na frente do sinal, e estime a altura do obstaculo e pegue a altura pelo chao do google earth, assim, voce fica sabendo se seu sinal passa ou não.
> ...

----------


## laurence669

potencia não é tudo ...
a qualidade sim .... cansei de teimar com potencia alta, hoje reconheço que não leva a nada ...

----------


## filzek

O Pessoal esta certo, potência não é nada, qualidade é tudo.

Os radios de alta potência foram feitos para serem usados em ambientes hostis, porém, nem sempre para serem utilizados na potência máxima.

Quem aqui não foi fan de um tape roadstar que parecia uma caixa de abelha zunindo??? ai chegava um porr.... de um riquinho com um pionner mostrando pinta de entendido em som... ai chegava um megaboy com um nakamish (que porra é essa???) é o melhor DVD do mundo 0.0001 de distorção o TOP do MUNDO, com equalizaods da fosgate (que era o melhor do mundo) com autofalantes/potencia AudioArt com Bostom Acustics (os melhores do mundo), e 2 kikers gostates (6 anos melhores do mundo) com bateria de Gel, capacitor, fiaçào sem oxigenio e a 1 onça de ouro, afff. era de matar, parecia um concerto ao vivo, porém o preço, uhahaha 5000 vezes mais que o tape roadstar com os falantes triaxial pioneers zunindo, uhahaha....

Então pra que tanta potência?

Agora o interessante é saber que os PA/LNA utilizados nos rádios Krazer são comparados aos utilizados nos equipamentos da Ubiquiti sim isso mesmo, são tops da mesma maneira, não são fazedores de ruído, e sim, potência pura de qualidade, o que não ajuda mesmo ainda são os transceptores realtek isso deixa ainda desejar, o que melhora crucialmente nos transceptores ralink que são medianos, em breve a Krazer terá um linha toda de Atheros para Satisfazer a clientela top.

Quando colocamos potência real, é para ser usada na medida certa, não para estourar os timpanos, hehehe, veja, um cenário pra meter 400mW é um ponto a ponto com antena de DISCO (não é grade meu irmão) em 10km a 15km, linca em 54mbps e trafega a 10mbps sem problema, com qualidade de pelo menos 85%, então pra que 1000mW??? Simples, para o rádio trabalhar com folga e QUALIDADE em 400mW que são os permitidos na Anatel, uhahahah, deu pra entender aonde a potência leva a qualidade?

Tipo, para conseguirmos emanar usando Atheros a 27dbm fora necessário usar 2 PAs da SIGE da série platinum, com isso, extraimos nada menos que 20km de link perfeitos, porém para que? Quando lançarmos a linha atheros, queremos que vocês usem em MicroCélulas a no máximo 1000 metros, onde a qualidade é o que importa, porque o rádio vai passar os 100mbps TCP/IP full, sim, ai você e eu ficaremos juntos felizes da vida, uhah uhu o Provedor é Nosso e não da Net/Telefonica, uhahaha....

Entenderam onde potência entra?

Já nos antigos 8186 dos xinglings youngis, aff... 400mw via firmware ap router só dava RUIDO e dor de cabeça nos moradores, heheheh...

Mas fazer o que, cada um cada um.

Eu prefiro ficar ensinando a pescar do que dar o peixe pronto... meu lema, minha vida... assim... quem passa pelas minhas mão aprende de verdade... porém se coloca em prática, só a Anatel pra saber, uhahaha....

abraços a todos!

----------


## djjeantechno

boa colocação,uso meus paineis aqui setado em 17 dbm no máximo,ta ótimo,e digo+ o som do meu carro tem toda linha rockfordfosgate kit 2 vias 1 sub de 15 punch 400w 2 amplificador punch 400.a4 e 200.a2 100 w por canal,ai os caras com essas cornetas sub de 18 milhoes de falante 6x9 não tem o som q o meu tem,


resumindo o meu bem simples pouca potencia qualidade 100%
com pouca coisa

e o deles muita potencia so escuta frequencia suja.

ai entra 

pra q tanta coisa sendo q pouca fica bem melhor.

ainda um cara falou mentira q o seu só tem isso e bate pra caramba e é limpinho porque kkkkkkkkkkkkkk só dei risada

----------


## fausto

Ola pessoal,

Eu comprei 3 rádios da Krazer dois ap simples e uma CPE.

Coincidência ou não, nenhum dos 3 funcionaram, liguei no suporte da Krazer e para minha decepção, o analista que me atendeu nem português sabia falar, quem dirá resolver o meu problema.

Depois de muita insistência, consegui ser atendido por alguém que entendia do que eu estava falando, e a resposta foi:

Para os dois APs, "... isso que esta ocorrendo no seu ap é um defeito na caixa dele que as vezes presciona o botão de reset do equipamento, por isso as hora funciona e hora não, a ação corretiva é, pode pegar uma furadeira e alargar o buraco do AP. Eu mando um e-mail para você autorizando isso sem perda de garantia! " - Eu dei risada, senti vontade de jogar o AP no lixo, lamentável ouvir isso do suporte!
Para a CPE, “Não foi dado diagnostico por telefone, me pediram para reenviá-la por correio (processo RMA)”.
Nem perdi meu tempo de enviar os equipamentos para RMA, já pensou homologar um equipamentos desses e quando comprar em escala o equipamento recebê-los com alto índice de defeitos, fica aqui de peso de papel mesmo...
De 3 equipamentos comprados para teste os 3 vieram com defeito, nada mais é de surpreender.
Fausto Morales.
[email protected]

----------


## bjaraujo

Alguém teve sucesso com ele? Tenho impressão que ou o projeto é defeituoso ou um lote de componentes está com defeito e ainda não detectaram. Aqui eu monto computadores e fico triste quando tenho que refazer qualquer serviço (além do aumento de custo a fica a má impressão pro cliente), fico a pensar o dado e prejuízo numa situação destas.

----------


## filzek

> Ola pessoal,
> 
> Eu comprei 3 rádios da Krazer dois ap simples e uma CPE.
> 
> Coincidência ou não, nenhum dos 3 funcionaram, liguei no suporte da Krazer e para minha decepção, o analista que me atendeu nem português sabia falar, quem dirá resolver o meu problema.
> 
> Depois de muita insistência, consegui ser atendido por alguém que entendia do que eu estava falando, e a resposta foi:
> 
> Para os dois APs, "... isso que esta ocorrendo no seu ap é um defeito na caixa dele que as vezes presciona o botão de reset do equipamento, por isso as hora funciona e hora não, a ação corretiva é, pode pegar uma furadeira e alargar o buraco do AP. Eu mando um e-mail para você autorizando isso sem perda de garantia! " - Eu dei risada, senti vontade de jogar o AP no lixo, lamentável ouvir isso do suporte!
> ...


Bom Dia Fausto,

Você adquiriu o equipamento diretamente da Krazer ou de terceiros?

Quanto ao problema no atendimento, posso verificar quem foi que lhe atendeu, todas as gravações do 0800 são gravadas, se foi do 0800, posso ouvir e questionar todo o atendimento.

Um lote de injeção do invólucro dos roteadores teve um problema na gaveta do molde, gerando uma invasão circular de massa ao redor do furo que aloja o botão de reset. Como os lotes de fabricação são controlados, ao detectar o problema, foram recolhidas as unidades e repostas para os distribuidores, entretanto um total de cerca de 200 peças foram redistribuidas pelos distribuidores com o problema, sendo que os revendedores passaram a frente e não tiveram como trocar apos o comunicado do problema com eles.

O problema é causado quando da colocação da antena de 5/9dbI no produto, fazendo com que o botão de reset não se aloje dentro da furação e sim fique pressionado na a carcaça. Não é um problema cronico ou defeito do equipamento em si, mas, deve ser efetuado um pequeno ajuste para que o mesmo possa funcionar corretamente. Como usuario Krazer, tenha uma questão em mente, nunca você será deixado de lado ou não será atendido, sempre buscaremos uma solução para o seu problema. Caso não queira efetuar esse ajuste por si próprio, basta nos encaminhar o roteador que efetuamos o ajuste e reenviamos para você em um housing (invólucro) novo. Este ajuste pode ser feito por você também, bastando usar uma chave de fenda ou philips um pouco maior que o furo do reset, você irá notar que o botãozinho do reset é maior que o furinho do reset, assim, basta alarga-lo. Veja que esse problem foi detectado e trocado em toda a rede, apenas poucas unidades ficaram com esse problema em campo. Defeito simples e resolvido, que não tem nenhum relacionamento com problema em hardware ok.

Com relação a CPE, é dificil sair alguma com problema, pois todas as placas são testadas antes e após a montagem, assim, como sinal e funcionamento. Pode ser algum problema de IP de acesso na mesma ou mascara de rede no windows.

Peço que entre em contato diretamente comigo amanha na empresa, a partir da 8:30 horas, conto com a sua ligação para resolvermos qualquer questão pendente.

Ligue no 0800-8912232 ou (19) 3256-5557

Atenciosamente


Erick MacDonald Filzek 
International Business Manager - CEO SSI 
All Earth Comercio de Eletronicos LTDA & USAImport Importacao e Exportacao LTDA 
Brazil Brunch Office 
Skype: FILZEK 
MSN: [email protected] 
Email: [email protected]; [email protected]
Pabx: (19) 3256-5557 / 0800-891-2232
Cell: (19) 7804-6741 
Radio ID Nextel: 55*7*77635 
WiMacMax – Making the Path – Wireless Leader Technology 
Krazer – Why Make it Simple if We Can Make It Power Full – Think Smart Play Crazy with Krazer!

----------


## fausto

Erik,

Boa tarde.

Quero agradecer o suporte prestado por telefone, ficamos quase um hora ao telefone falando a respeito dos equipamentos da Krazer novas soluções e etc., foi muito produtivo ter contato com uma pessoa que de fato pode representar a empresa.
Ainda não implementei as soluções corretivas que você propôs, mas não tenho duvidas de que não irão falhar e minha impressão inicial em relação a Krazer irá mudar.
Obrigado.

Fausto Morales
[email protected]

----------


## alamdias

Poe experiência:

Compramos 10 CPE 5.8N, só tem um par funcionando com 2km.

Dificuldades:

Não temos como ver o sinal, quando em WDS
Não tem ferramenta de teste preliminar de banda total
Firmware complicado, com abreviações que não são padrão
Em alguns enlaces simples, não conseguimos fazer funcionar, experiência e conhecimento não falta.
Não funciona em uma rede com NANO M5, ou ROCKET M5, nem em todas as configurações possíveis
Vários aqui, após trocar alguma configuração, trava e somente rebotando, mesmo localmente.

Enfim, não gostamos, mas não quer dizer que é ruim.

Somente dei a ordem de não comprar mais, por enquanto.

Abraços

----------


## infoservwireless

Ola alamdias ....
O equipamento Krazer 5.8 em si não deixa a desejar em nada em termos de antena placa montagem mas como ja relatrei em outras oportunidades o software não vale nada.. complicadissimo, pouquissimos recursos, em WDS não consegui fazer ele funcionar nem querendo... agora se eles lançarem um software como o que tem nas CPE 2.4 ai sim fica show de bola....
Inclusive estou com um par delas aki paradas prq não funcionou em um ptp em bridge wds...
estou aguardando outro software para ver como vai ficar dai...

----------


## WellingtonJonny

> Olá e obrigado por responder.
> 
> Foi oque eu me disseram, 4Km consigo numa boa porém a visada não é tão perfeita mas eu acredito que dará certo.
> Os rádios já estão setados a 1000mv e houvi falarem sobre a fonte que deveria ser uma amperagem alta e tudo mais para se trabalhar com os 1000mv. Mas nas especificações do Krazer diz que a entrada é de 12v e 1 ap, então acho que não tem problema eu utilizar a fonte POE que exatamente oque o krazer pede.
> 
> No casa da interferencia que você citou embaixo da antena, reparei que o sinal não passa de 43 então se for o caso na direção da antena deve estar melhor certo?
> 
> Mas o estranho é que configuro o rádio cliente e ele conecta em minha rede porém não consigo usar a internet, e também ligado com o Pig a antena aquarios não pega sinal nenhum (Isso dentro de casa para teste). Agora quando uso uma antena do tipo omini, aquelas que já vem com o D-link 524 por exemplo recebo bem o sinal.
> 
> ...


Olha só não sei se aprendi ou entendi de forma errada. Algo sobre física.
Antoine-Laurent de Lavoisier "Na Natureza nada se cria, nada se perde, tudo se transforma"

Cara querem saber?
Um principio "base". Trabalho com eletrônica tbm elaboro projetos e outras coisinhas mais.
Uma coisinha que pouca gente sabe: Quando vc vai comprar um som com 1000W de potência! Ual  :Thrasher: 
Mas, ninguém olha o consumo de energia.

Se vc for lá atrás do aparelho e tiver consumo de 800W.
Nunca seu aparelho vai ter a potência de 1000W. Essa energia vem de onde?
Da onde apareceu esses 200W Extra.
Mesmo assim é com os APs.

Façam os cálculos.

Quer saber isso tudo é conversa para boi dormir. É jogada de Marketing que nem os sons com 10.000 P.M.P.O (potência média para otário)

----------


## bjaraujo

> [...]
> Se vc for lá atrás do aparelho e tiver consumo de 800W.
> Nunca seu aparelho vai ter a potência de 1000W. [...]


 Com essa potência, acho, dá para torrar um bairro.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

bom, tanbem comprei radios da krazer..
ate me interesei por uma tal de microcêlulas que eles estão comessando a vender mas escrevi para la e ninguem respondeu ate hoje isso ja faz uma semana...
vou postar meus resultados como cliente, tenho um´s 20 ap´s da krazer na rede, todos ok, funciona bem, estavel sem problemas, o suporte para mim sempre foi otimo atendia ate de celular ( agora não da pra ligar mais de celular heheeh) tive algum´s problemas com algum´s modelos, tipo um note não pegava ip nem a páu direto na lan, e fui informado que era asim mesmo pelo suporte, bom eu estava a 120km de casa, e precisando botar eles para funcionar, pasei um baita sufoco......
outra coisa, inventei de comprar para testes tres modelos usb, baita furada, para passar o cabo para dentro da casa do cliente tem que abrir quase uma janela solução, andar no carro com uma lata de massa corrida.
ainda sobre ese modelo usb, ele tem apresentado problemas de desconexão constrante, conecta e cai de duas em duas horas, as veces antes, não tem como setar a potencia e muito menos o ack, e ainda não vem com driver para windows 7 no cd original, tive que me virar e fuçar na net para achar os driver para win7, pois nem na pagina da krazer tem...

minha nota para a empresa de 1 a 10 e 8,5 tem coisa bão tem coisa que não funciona.
mas agora depois de tudo isso persebi, a difereça de preço deles para os nano por exemplo e pouca coisa, e ubiquiti e ubiquiti.
não rebaixo o produto deles, aqui todos funcionão bem, menos os usb que são a pior coisa que ja instalei na vida e vou tirar os tres que estão na rede nestes dias, fora isso os de 200mw show de bola, so mais um probleminha, o sistema de fixação e para cano de polegada e meia acho que, e tambem bastante fragil.
e o que eu vi como usuario, não tenho como dizer que não presta, pois algum´s modelos realmente apresentão problemas como o usb.
e isso, espero que este relato possa ajudar alguem a tomar a decisão correta, comprar ou não krazer....

----------


## BrunoSwell

> Olha só não sei se aprendi ou entendi de forma errada. Algo sobre física.
> Antoine-Laurent de Lavoisier "Na Natureza nada se cria, nada se perde, tudo se transforma"
> 
> Cara querem saber?
> Um principio "base". Trabalho com eletrônica tbm elaboro projetos e outras coisinhas mais.
> Uma coisinha que pouca gente sabe: Quando vc vai comprar um som com 1000W de potência! Ual 
> Mas, ninguém olha o consumo de energia.
> 
> Se vc for lá atrás do aparelho e tiver consumo de 800W.
> ...


Bom isso é verdade... 

Falando de potência sim e me lembro muito bem dessa época em que a novidade era os sons com 10.000 PMPO! (Gostei.......potência média para otário)

Não tenho tanto entendimento mas acho que não é muita coisa pra um fonte mas se o equipamento informa que tem potência de 1000mv e pede que sua fonte seja de 12v 1A tem que fornecer toda a potência rotulada.

Embora meu enlace não deu certo e também esperava um pouco mais dos Krazer...
Com os toques da galera aqui deu pra entender melhor...
Só esse lance da potência que ainda não me convenci muito... Mas isso pelo fato de que setando o AP a 50mv...150mv...400mv e 500mv... Com um note e também com um adaptador usb com atena, pude ver que o sinal só ficou "Exelente" com a barra cheia quando setados a 1000mv. Isso testando logo abaixo da antena onde tem um tenhado com 1 metro de altura e uma laje que separam a antena do meu quarto.

Achei legal o aparelho mas para oque eu pretendia não dá certo porém, para cliente acho um bom custo benefício.

----------


## bjaraujo

Não sou Expert em fontes chaveadas (SMPS) mas pelo que pesquisei é perfeitamente possível pegar esses 12V 1A e transformá-lo em 5V 2A ou algo próximo a esse valor; é mais ou menos isso que a fonte de uma placa mãe faz para alimentar um processador. Nessa fonte eu tenho 12Watt de potência para alimentar a carga.

----------


## filzek

Pessoal, novo software para as 5.8ghz em breve, estamos finalizando a nova interface, facilitando praticamente a vida de todo mundo!

Quando a 5.8GHz em breve 5.8GHz em puro Atheros, assim, serão duas opções, Ralink e Atheros, claro que atheros o preço é um pouco mais alto que o ralink, mas, tudo isso vai resultar em diferentes resultados a todos os tipos de redes.

Temos uma novidade, a nova 5.8GHz Dual 2T3R, até 450mbps, 5 portas, na CPE da pra se usar 3 portas, ela é excelente para as bases de MicroCélulas, tem um excelente resultado, altissima banda real, testes apresentaram uma transferencia real TCP de mais de 160mbps, cada porta tem 100mbps, então, necessita usar 2 portas RJ45 para tal medida, é possivel chegar até 200mbps na bancada, porém, o teste feito foi a 1100 metros (1.1km).

Erick

----------


## niltonjrcybernet

Quero informar a todos que participam deste tópico que atualmente testei e utilizo bullet2 100mw na minha torre com paineis de 17dbi aquario ficou show de bola em tudo alcance desempenho maravihoso coloquei no mesmo painel um krazer 1000mw setado em 100mw e o resultado foi desempenho inferior ping alto e alcace menor testei a um km o nivel de sinal com o bullet tendo visada limpa foi de 100% com o krazer 60%,65% oscilando bastante e navegaçã anormal acho que esses krazers so servem para ponto a ponto e utilizando antena especifica para o mesmo para dai então se ter um resultado satisfatorio o mais engraçado que no ml muita gente e empresa vende o mesmo oferecendo milagres dizendo ser ótimo para usar na torre com paines e tal não vi tal resultado agora como kit cliente e bullet na torre ainda vai da pra usar dessa forma testei aki e ficou bomzinho não um bullet da vida mais da pra usar de boa o pessoal da krazer deveria investir em chip atheros esses da realtek pra mim não passam de overclocks feitos por firmwares você ver por ai o mesmo chip em outros aparelhos e com mesma estrutura trabalhando a 32mw 63mw 100mw e porque o krazer com o mesmo chip e estrutura roda a 1000mw puro sem nada de amplificação é bem estranho isso se alguem aqui tem um fastlan 400mw pode prestar atenção ele é o mesmo krazer 1000mw globaltronic tambem é o mesmo entre outros não passam de replicas oque muda é fabricante ou montadora que so fazem por os componentes no lugar ou apenas coloca a marca deles pra vender mais nada e trocam o firmware o ap fastlan eu ja tive um deles aki é a cara do krazer 1000mw chegeui até a testar o firmware krazer e o resultado foi funcionou 100% varios testei que fiz aki deram o mesmo resultado que deu com o krazer 1000mw isso fazendo apenas a troca do firmware fica ai a dica pra quem quiser testar e tirar as duvidas um abraço a todos sei tambem que com certeza a krazer deve estar fazendo as devidas corrreções para nos oferecer um produto de ponta um abraço a todos

----------


## filzek

> Quero informar a todos que participam deste tópico que atualmente testei e utilizo bullet2 100mw na minha torre com paineis de 17dbi aquario ficou show de bola em tudo alcance desempenho maravihoso coloquei no mesmo painel um krazer 1000mw setado em 100mw e o resultado foi desempenho inferior ping alto e alcace menor testei a um km o nivel de sinal com o bullet tendo visada limpa foi de 100% com o krazer 60%,65% oscilando bastante e navegaçã anormal acho que esses krazers so servem para ponto a ponto e utilizando antena especifica para o mesmo para dai então se ter um resultado satisfatorio o mais engraçado que no ml muita gente e empresa vende o mesmo oferecendo milagres dizendo ser ótimo para usar na torre com paines e tal não vi tal resultado agora como kit cliente e bullet na torre ainda vai da pra usar dessa forma testei aki e ficou bomzinho não um bullet da vida mais da pra usar de boa o pessoal da krazer deveria investir em chip atheros esses da realtek pra mim não passam de overclocks feitos por firmwares você ver por ai o mesmo chip em outros aparelhos e com mesma estrutura trabalhando a 32mw 63mw 100mw e porque o krazer com o mesmo chip e estrutura roda a 1000mw puro sem nada de amplificação é bem estranho isso se alguem aqui tem um fastlan 400mw pode prestar atenção ele é o mesmo krazer 1000mw globaltronic tambem é o mesmo entre outros não passam de replicas oque muda é fabricante ou montadora que so fazem por os componentes no lugar ou apenas coloca a marca deles pra vender mais nada e trocam o firmware o ap fastlan eu ja tive um deles aki é a cara do krazer 1000mw chegeui até a testar o firmware krazer e o resultado foi funcionou 100% varios testei que fiz aki deram o mesmo resultado que deu com o krazer 1000mw isso fazendo apenas a troca do firmware fica ai a dica pra quem quiser testar e tirar as duvidas um abraço a todos sei tambem que com certeza a krazer deve estar fazendo as devidas corrreções para nos oferecer um produto de ponta um abraço a todos


Aff amigo, vc tem que estudar um pouco mais para aprender sobre como funciona realmente os dispositivos de radiofrequencia.

Não é porque tem o mesmo CPU ou RADIO que o resultado é o mesmo, tem vários fatores que diferem, como PA e LNA, o PA é utilizado na saida do transmissor sendo ele PA = Power Amplifier (amplificador de potência) e o LNA = Low Noise Amplifier (Amplificar de baixo ruido) usado na recepção.

Um excelente desenho de rádio faz com que a Transmissão e qualidade do sinal se mantenham, e assim, você tem um taxa de EVM baixissima, quer dizer sinonimo de qualidade real.

Os radios Krazer são desenhados de modo a terem um excelente desempenho e qualidade, assim, baixa EVM e um perfeita amplitude de potência.

Isso difere em tudo, veja o sucesso que é Ubiquiti?

A diferença hoje entre Krazer e Ubiquiti esta a um passo de se igualar, pois a Krazer ja esta trabalhando em rádios com chipsets Atheros para poder fabricar e fornecer soluções a altura de performance e qualidade igual, porém com um preço muito mais competitivo.

Os radios de 1000mW tem uma aplicação prática, e o pessoal quer fazer milagre, e isso não existe, existe praticidade e aplicação.

Erick

----------


## niltonjrcybernet

Bem amigo erik obrigado por responder e espero que sim que saiam os krazers com chip atheros tenho certeza que ficaram show de bola obrigado a todos :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkSchettini

Ola Amigos vim postar um pouco da minha experiencia.
Iniciei com essa placa pcba da krazer com uma antena omni da aquario que por sinal comprei pelo ML da EMS Tech, bem como era iniciante quebrei a cabeça para configurar, o sinal não passava de 50m e havia queda de conexão direto. segui varios conselhos até que desisti e comprei um Bullet 2 HP consegui segurar um bom tempo hoje utilizo um nano station M2 e um bullet com divisor de sinal para duas antenas direcionais da ARTSat de 24Dbi.
Já consegui com o nano 10Km sem muito esforço... Estou para dar um novo passo que é migrar tudo para 5.8 devido muita interferencia, muitas pessoas próximas uzando amplificadores de 1W em antena omni...
Quanto ao PCBA hoje uso ela com cliente a uns 250m com uma antena de 2Dbi e funciona blz....

----------


## linuxgelson

sou *mais um usuário descontente* com esta dita placa *krazer 1w* e com o suporte prestado pelo vendedor.

antes de mais nada quero expor aqui a minha decepção com o sr. *erick filzek*, lendo alguns dos seu posts eu precebi que trata-se de *uma pessoa muito bem instruída e profissional*, então eu nunca iria imaginar que ele fosse capaz de *baixar o nível* desta maneira destratando o nosso colega *niltonjrcybernet,* onde ficou a educação e o respeito, chamar o nosso amigo de infrator, iniciante e amador sem ao menos conhecê-lo...

mas bem, como li somente as duas primeiras páginas deste post creio que mais adiante encontrarei uma retratação do sr. *erick.

* minha experiência é semelhante a do nosso amigo nilton, péssima e decepcionante. antes que me chamem de infrator (gato) e amador lhes digo que minha torre é licenciada e faço instalação e dou consultoria para outros provedores aqui do meu pequeno bairro (150mil habitantes). 

comprei a placa atraído pelo preço e promessa de 1w em hardware, e fiz vários testes comparando com outros ap's (zinwell, aquario, oiw, kaiomy, aprouter e uma placa pci engenius de 600mw). meus testes estão aqui todos catalogados para não ficar no achometro. testei em um painel setorial hiperlink 17dbi e em uma omni aquario 15dbi, testei todos em 100mw, 400mw e em 1000mw (pcba), testei também todos nos canais 1, 6 e 11. e lamentávelmente é oque eu disse para o técnico da empresa do sr. herick: *é um apzinho como todos os outros* e em alguns casos até perde para algum mais comunzinho. pra terem uma base: minha placa pci de 600mw mesmo usando em 100mw dá de 10 a 0 em todos aps que testei aqui pela sua qualidade e pontência, já esta pcba fica com uma nota 6 em usando qualquer potẽncia.... opá! agora estou percebendo que devo desconsiderar os teste com a pcba setada acima dos 400mw pela fonte não ser adequada para estas potências, mas mesmo assim em baixa potência ela nâo demonstrou superioridade alguma sob os demais.

o pessoal das vendas e da técnica da ems tech não sou me responder *uma simples pergunta*: em que panorama poderei tirar um ap aquario (por ex) e colocar a pcba krazer no mesmo lugar, com as mesmas configurações e ter um resultado superior??? se coloco um zinwell no lugar e tenho melhor resultado nos clientes e no teste pessoal, porque o krazer fica sempre abaixo ou igual?

boa sorte a todos e nos encontramos no reclameaqui.com.br para forçar as empresas a cumprirem suas promessas.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

bom eu comprei 15 para colocar clientes entre 12 a 19km, so conectou em modo B não tem controle de ack, o fabricante ficou de rever sobre o ack para mim, ate hoje nada, ou seja, krazer eu desisto, estou oficialmente tirando a tõalha.
mais uma coisa, a algum tempo atras comprei um lote de cpe´s que segundo a fabrica sairão com defeito, a maioria ja parou e eoutras estão meia boca, quem se ferrou adivinhem???? e o radionho aquele de 1 porta so ( o mesmo que vem dentro dessa tal cpe, e um espetaculo, do nada perde sencibilidade e fica sinal baixo, e as veces conectando e caindo............ resultado, tentei, tentei mesmo.
mas a nso ser as pcba 2.4 b/g 5 portas não quero nada mais que venha da krazer. o resto so me deu problemas , e pela diferença de preço, vale mais a pena un nano loco M2 ou nano m2 que eses sim, não te deixa na mão... eu cansei, desisto e não recomento, pessimas experiencias com a krazer, somente a pcba 2.4 de 5portas warp 254 não me encomodou, o resto, prefiro nem comentar mas, para mim krazer, nem dado.............. e tenho dito, pois gastei dinheiro a tõa, pouca informação e nos post´s muitos dados tecnicos que na pratica, não vi funcionar............... lamentavelmente eu me ferrei, agora vou gastar de novo e trocar eses 15 clientes rurais para bullet M2 , e como ap testei tanto bullet quanto MK N NÃO FUNCIONA EM N NEM EM G). mais uma vez me ferrei com a krazer, bem feito pra mim...

----------


## filzek

Fala Alex, 

Bom, veja que a nova linha N tem algumas limitações, assim como no lançamento da linha N pela Ubiquiti.

Muitos usuários aqui do fórum confundem o básico:

1) Potência não é recepção.
2) Recepção não é potência.
3) Potência não é qualidade de sinal.
4) Quantidade/Valor de sinal não significa nada.
5) CCQ no Mikrotik/Ubnt é em grande parte ILUSÓRIO

Vamos as explicações básicas sem delongas.

Os amigos compram placa de 1 watt para meter o pau em sinal em locais já entupidos, nos quais querem que uma fonte de 12V 1A consiga sustentar 1000mW continuamente, ai que esta o grande erro, para empurrar 1000mW no mínimo vai precisar de uns 0.7 amperes a mais do que o normal.

Nas placas Krazer o que faz a diferença é que o regulador mosfet de energia permite usar de 12 a 18v sem problemas, algumas placas 5.8 até 24Volts.

Então pra empurrar uma placa em 1000mw precisa fonte de 18V 1.25A no mínimo.

Quem usa mikrotik sabe muito bem o que estou falando acima! Não adianta nada manter 12V ainda que seja com 200amperes, não resolverá, pois irá aquecer do mesmo jeito e perder performance.

Quanto a distancia, sem controle de ACK, não tem jeito mesmo, o OFDM dispersa sem controle de ACK, mesmo em N puro, a não ser quando em uso o BeamForming, do resto, precisa ACK, e ACK sobre MiMo não é Greenfield, então, precisa ter o ACK em OFDM HTMIXMODE, o que iremos implementar no N ainda não foi implementado, pois as placas Realtek não permiter isso.

Agora Alex, permita lhe enviar as placas RALINK RT3050F com duplo LNA, para você colocar e testar no seu caso, pois, além de um ótimo sinal, já estão com controle de ACK, assim, você poderá testar e verificar, te envio sem custo nenhum.

Não condene tudo se apenas algo não lhe saiu bem, veja que seu caso é atípico.

Provedores atendem cliente num raio de 3 a 5k em suas torres, hoje já são até 3km, assim, as placas estão sendo feitas para uma realidade atual.

Já as placas Rt3050F da Krazer, possuem esse controle total que você precisa, basta solicitar.

Cada placa serve para uma função distinta.

Veja os carros, se não fosse assim não teríamos inúmeros modelos e verões de um mesmo fabricante, certo?

Voce testou a Kr-WAP254g-N com chipset Realtek RTL8196C-V2, preciso que você teste para resolver seu problema a versão com chipset Ralink RT3050F.

Veja que a KR-WAP254G-N é versão mais barata, entrante do 2.4GHz, nem sempre atenderá todas as demandas.

A Versão KR-WAP2150N-HP (RT3050F) também tem 1000mW de potência, porém, com sinal bem melhor que o Realtek se aproximando muito mesmo do sinal da Atheros AR9285/9283/9280 Bullet M2/Nano2.

O melhor chipset para B ainda é o Atheros antigo, porém, ficou extremamente caro, ou o antepassado RTL8186 versão com LNA seja o ovilink 5460v2 ou abocom 254P (versão P) criado especificamente para a Krazer, que depois foi passada para a Ap Router. Esta versão o nivel de recepção de sinal e potência de envio com qualidade é ABSURDO em modo B, muito boa mesmo.

A Krazer fez a versão no passado do KR-WAP254G-A1 que é show de bola, mas, não produzimos mais desta placa pelo chipset do PA ser muito antigo e dar muito trabalho para calibrar o lote de placas, assim, paramos a produção delas, para focar nas placas novas N.

Realmente, muitos de vocês do forum estão vendo todos os investimentos irem para 5GHz, realmente, porque? 2.4GHz ACABOU A DEMANDA.

Abraços

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

*filzek*

podemos fazer assim, eu comprei 12 placa, voçe mem manda 12 para eu colcoar no lugar das outras e testar a estabilidade, feito isso, se tudo estiver ok eu pago na hora se não funcionar eu te mando essas e as anteriores e tu me devolve a grana , topa pode ser???? pois realmente ate ja perdi clientes po esse problema, alem de reputação pois disse ao cleitne o senhor esta migrando para o que ha de mais novo no mercado, a evolução da internete via radio... pena que não funcionou como deveria, fiquei dete vergonha, veja que este mes estou izentando de mensalidade esses 12 que estavão com as placas kraker, oun seja, 55 x 12 660 reais de prejuizo a mais....a coisa foi feia..
se topar, e so mandar as placas novas em 4 dias ja saberei se funciona ou não, e pode manda o valor que eu te depozito asim que comprovada a eficiencia delas, topa????
meu cadastro ja esta ai a 2 anos por tanto e so enviar.
o tempo que frequento este forum, tambem me da credibilidade para poder aceitar sua oferta, não quero as placas dádas, so quero solução, so isso, algo que funcione, to nem ai se vem com chipser atheros, ralink, ou procesador amd k6 2. quero que funciona so isso. 1w tambem não me faz falta, 100mw e mais que suficiente para chegar aqui -70 (19 km a te mais)

mais uma coisa, 2.4 ainda vai longe, pode creer. tenta colocar uma fazenda a 35km com visada comprometida em 5.8, te dou um premio se conseguir, ja em 2.4 com mirotik nas posntas, e so felisidade 2.4 em 10mhz...
tambem sinto falta dos 10mhz nos produtos de voçes, gosto bastante de usar minhas bases com bullet M2 mas em modo 10mhz..

----------


## filzek

Alex, combinado, pode me ligar amanha na empresa ou com a sua vendedora lá, amanha cedo tenho médico oftalmo para renovar a carteira de habilitação, e chego na empresa la pelas 13 horas, não sei como esta seu cadastro lá, mas, pode solicitar logo pela manha para a vendedora, e peça para ela me bipar no radio que passo a contra-autorização. Te envio as 12 placas sim, fica sussegado.

Quanto a BGN estamos finalizando um projeto em atheros para 2.4GHz na mesma linha do bullet 2, porém, ainda o software não esta bom, então preferimos não liberar, mas, posso lhe mandar para você testar uma placa desta nova em formato atheros, porém, depois tem que devolver ok?

A parte de 5/10mhz somente esta disponivel com Atheros, por isso a falta destas partes.

A parte boa é que as novas placas de Extrema Performance estamos desenvolvendo para 2.4/5.8 em dual mode, assim, facilita tudo o que vocês sempre desejaram.

No laboratório estamos finalizando um projeto de antenna de 20dbi em 5.8 e 16dbi em 2.4ghz dual band, acreditamos em acabar em 3 meses, ai, tudo funciona 100% sem precisar trocar antena.

Abracos e no aguardo,

Acredito que fica justo para todos!

Erick

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

ok Erick

veja bem, acho que sou alguem indicado para testes, pois meu senario aqui e um espetaculo, tenho visada limpa 300° estou no topo de uma serra, e esses testes com clientes distantes etc, eu posso fazer tranquilamente.

tudo que quiser mandar para eu testar, com prazer aceito...

estou saindo agora para o interior assim que possivel entro em contato com a vendedora, obrigado pelo empenho em resolver os problemas.
vamos ver se desta ves acertamos hehe...

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

para quem acompanha ests topico, a vendedora conseguiu entrar em contato com o erick, ele autorizou e instruiu ela a me mandar 15 placas (algumas ainda não estão a venda são para testes) pelo que entendi. resalto QUE NEM O SEDEX ME FOI PEDIDO PARA PAGAR. por tanto vou testar, estou esperando, so não fui informado quando sai da fabrica, a vendedora disse que talves ainda esta semana hehe.
bom, ha empenho eu quando tenho que falar mal, fálo, mas se o produto corresponder a minhas espectativas e necesidades, tambem vou dizer que funciona, ou não.....
so quem não muda são os teimozõs e burros, eu ate agora to de cara coma krazer, mas se o que vier for bom e funcionar bem, vou comprar e recomendar. por enquanto ainda não consegui ser feliz com a krazer, nosso casamento esta seriamente abalado hhehhee... 
no aguardo das placas novas..



> ok Erick
> 
> veja bem, acho que sou alguem indicado para testes, pois meu senario aqui e um espetaculo, tenho visada limpa 300° estou no topo de uma serra, e esses testes com clientes distantes etc, eu posso fazer tranquilamente.
> 
> tudo que quiser mandar para eu testar, com prazer aceito...
> 
> estou saindo agora para o interior assim que possivel entro em contato com a vendedora, obrigado pelo empenho em resolver os problemas.
> vamos ver se desta ves acertamos hehe...

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

bom, la se vai quase uma semana e fui informado que as TAIS PLACAS ainda não sairão da krazer, e nem vão sair esta semana acho dificil. segundo a vendedora estão com problemas no sistema de emição de notas (desde a semana pasada) ou seja, não te como despachar mercadoria...
eu continuo me virando, o krazer, ate o momento como sempre, muita comverça explicação tecnica, mas na pratica ainda na espera que funcione e faça o que teoricamene deveria fazer. continuo esperando...

vou chegar agrora e ligar para la para ver se adianta alguma coisa..

----------


## filzek

> bom, la se vai quase uma semana e fui informado que as TAIS PLACAS ainda não sairão da krazer, e nem vão sair esta emana acho dificil. segundo a vendedora estão com problemas no sistema de emição de notas (desde a semana pasada) ou seja, não te como despachar mercadoria...
> eu continuo me virando, o krazer, ate o momento como sempre, muita comverça explicação tecnica, mas na pratica ainda na espera que funcione e faça o que teoricamene deveria fazer. continuo esperando...
> 
> vou chegar agrora e ligar para la para er se adianta alguma coisa..


Fala alex,

Arrumaram hoje o sistema, o problema foi na mudança de categoria na receita federal parou a emissao eletronica de notas, mas, hoje ja arrumou isso.

Acredito que amanha ja seja despachada as placas,

abraços

Erick

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

aguardo o sufoco aqui ta grande.. tomara que chegue..




> Fala alex,
> 
> Arrumaram hoje o sistema, o problema foi na mudança de categoria na receita federal parou a emissao eletronica de notas, mas, hoje ja arrumou isso.
> 
> Acredito que amanha ja seja despachada as placas,
> 
> abraços
> 
> Erick

----------


## filzek

Confirmado que está saindo amanha na coleta dos correios 20/01/2012

abraços

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

obrigado, bom, as placas N estavão com problemas em navegar mais querião, dai eu baixei o MTU da interface wireless de 1500 para 1492, voltou a navegar, mais ainda somente em modo B.
tambem na interface de saida do servidor mikrotik mudei o MTU para 1492 e todo o sistema esta respondendo mais rapido agora.
obrigado vou testar o material, e posto resultados.



> Confirmado que está saindo amanha na coleta dos correios 20/01/2012
> 
> abraços

----------


## letana

acontece que os fornecedores não são obrigados a fornecer os comprovantes dos ganhos das antenas de seus equipamentos e dizem o que querem inclusive fazendo propagandas a de todas as maneiras.
Aqueles que veiculam propagandas de comerciantes inescrupulosos deveriam pedir os ensaios de seus equipamentos.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

dia 23 ainda não chegou !! *filzek tinha comfirmado despacho dia 20, ja era para estar aqui... ainda no aguardo.*

----------


## Marcioaferreira

Tbm estou na espera dos meus, a compra foi feita dia 16/01, aí me foi dito que estavam com problemas para emissão de notas fiscais, mas seriam enviados no máximo dia 20/01, mas até agora nada nem codigo de rastreio.....só resta esperar fazer o que.

----------


## Marcioaferreira

E eu preciso dos roteadores com urgência  :Fight:

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

bom pelo MSN fui informado que ja saiu de la as benditas placas, no meu cazo e via PAC por isso não chegou ainda, por teoria se saiud e la dia 20 chegara aqui amanha.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

chegou hoje as 15 placa, tudo ok, so estou tendo dificuldade de acessar elas, pois não consigo com admim, root e todas as senhas padrão.
so estou na espera que o suporte me passe a senha para poder começar a testar.

----------


## Jadir

Mas que novela hem, Alex. Tenho uma teoria super besta, mas que infelizmente tem se confirmado: quem muito FALA pouco FAZ. 

Outra coisa que noto é que do Paraná "pra cima" o pessoal que trabalha com vendas é mais descansado, mais vagaroso (não sei se só com vendas)... Há exceções, claro. E muitas. O pessoal da Dimensiontech/Fast One de São Paulo, por exemplo, é MUITO rápido. Isso que nem compro muita coisa com eles.

Em compensação, comprei um balde de lona em uma distribuidora do Rio de Janeiro e levou quase 30 dias pra chegar. Alegaram de tudo pra justificar o atraso, até os tiros da favela. Fiz todo o serviço para o qual ele seria útil e só depois foi chegar.

Resumo da conversa: confiança não se adquire com palavras ao vento, mas sim com fatos, atos, exemplos, experiências. Além disso, leva-se ANOS muitas vezes, e instantes para destruir a confiabilidade.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

rapas as tais placas para acessar elas a senha Admin Admin ( admin com a maiusculo) poderia pasar o resto da minha vida tentando se não tivese ligado la.
achei elas a principio bem menos sensivel que as com chipser RTL, menos potencia e bem mais complicado o firmware, ainda to aprendendo a mexer nelas, para ver se vão servir para clientes distantes, coiza que to duvidando muito.
to saindo de feria so um semaninha e na volta posto os resultados.
as placas me forão enviadas SEM CUSTO ALGUM, mesmo assim quero pagar elas.
acho que pelo pude notar, so vou poder uzar elas em clientes perto 2 a 3km pois são as placas usadas nas microcelulas, por tanto, acho que estão otimizadas para tal fim.
ou seja, vou ter que ver o que fazer com os distantes, posso estar errado mas acho que não vai rolar.
e continuamos na batalha, vamos ver no que da..

----------


## raumaster

Tópico velho, mas as vezes gosto de acrescentar informação num tópico velho pq outras pessoas irão encontrá-lo n o futuro, como eu. Bem, vi todo mundo falando de potência, mas não vi ninguém comentando sobre o ganho da antena e o carinha querendo sinal bom muito abaixo do lóbulo de irradiação da mesma! Como pode o cara querer pegar sinal 100% embaixo da anten de 19dbi. 25dbi..., com um notebook ainda por cima!E outra coisa, sinal em 100% não é sinal de qualidade! Sinal em 100% é sinal em excesso, SINAL DE PROBLEMA NA CERTA! Sinal alto demais, tanto na transmissão quanto na recepção, é PROBLEMA! Um rádio de cliente "atirando" uma potência de meros 32mW na sua antena, mas se tiver com por exemplo -30dbm de recepção no AP, acaba "abafando" clientes com sinal mais baixo, isso é fato, sinal alto demais chegando no POP é ruim, no cliente tb. Use antenas de ganho correto pra cada situação amigo! Embaixo da sua antena vc não vai conseguir sinal bom de jeito nenhum! Com uma antena de 5 ou 8 dbi vc iria ver esse sinal subir! E pessoal, PARE DE USAR POTÊNCIA ELEVADA, ISSO TÁ ACABANDO COM O ESPECTRO! Alcance mais longo, use antena de maior ganho e visada limpa!! Se não consegue ainda assim alcançar seu destino, coloque outro POP com sinal baixo, assim vc não afeta nem vc, nem seus colegas concorrentes!

----------

